# Angeln mit Stellfischrute



## kati48268 (3. September 2012)

_[FONT=&quot]Ja, die Geschichte ist auch meinerseits vom Tisch.
  [FONT=&quot]Die Fisch & Fang-Redaktion trifft natürlich keinerlei Schuld, im Gegenteil, sie hat prompt reagiert.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ihre Reaktion war hart, aber verständlich.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]John Chowns selbst hat sich bei mir entschuldigt![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn die Aktion auch mehr als bescheuert war, möchten wir alle eine Hexenjagd vermeiden, [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]deswegen bleibt dieser Thread auf meinen Wunsch vorerst geschlossen; ich bitte um Verständnis.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Da in dem Artikel von 2012 die Bilder nicht mehr sichtbar waren[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-der damals von mir genutzte Bilder-Hoster ist wohl vom Netz-[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]haben wir den Original-Artikel hier noch mal neu eingestellt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Viel Spaß damit.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[/FONT]_​*  Angeln mit der Stellfischrute – ein Relikt vergangener Zeiten?*​ So gar nicht, meint *kati48268
* 
Die Stellfischrute  – das exakte Gegenstück zur ultraleichten, filigranen Kohlefaserspinne,  mit der Japan-Suspender umher geschubst werden.
Gleich noch vorweg: Gewicht, Kopflastigkeit und Format sprechen sicherlich nicht für ekstatische Drillfreuden.
Trotzdem  hat auch die Stellfischrute ihren Einsatzzweck nicht verloren, auch  wenn der Lebend-KöFi, für den sie eigentlich konzipiert war, (offiziell)  im Inland längst Geschichte ist.







*Was ist überhaupt eine Stellfischrute?*
Der Name sagt  eigentlich schon aus, was damit gemacht wird; ein Köderfisch wird an  einer langen Rute unter die Rutenspitze/auf Rutenlänge ‚gestellt‘, um  Räuber damit zu fangen.
Zweck dieser  Präsentation ist und war, den Köderfisch an einem Punkt ‚weiter draußen‘  zu präsentieren, denn im Fließgewässer drückt die Strömung eine  Posenmontage ans eigene, meist flache Ufer.
Und  Lebend-KöFis haben nun mal die Eigenschaft, überhaupt nicht dort  bleiben zu wollen, wo sie gefressen werden sollen. Auch wenn deren  Einsatz in vergangene Zeiten gehört, wird diese Art der Angelei im  Ausland durchaus noch praktiziert.
Nun  möchte ich gar keine Diskussion um das Verbot dieser Methode vom Zaun  brechen, denn ihren Zweck erreicht die Stellfischmethode auch mit toten  Köderfischen.






Zurück zur Rute an sich:
Das  hohe Wurfgewicht um 80/100/150gr. ist weiteres Merkmal dieser  Kategorie, …obwohl man mit diesen Ruten im eigentlichen Sinne sowieso  nicht „wirft“. Es ist somit eher als ‚Zielfisch-Verwendungsklasse‘ und  ‚Stabilitätsmerkmal‘ zu verstehen.
Stellfischruten gibt  es üblicherweise in 5-8m Länge, Mitchell bietet in der Privilege-Reihe  sogar eine 8,5m Rute an. Sehr bewährt sind ansonsten die Shimano Catana  BX-Serie, die Mosella Omega Tele Pike oder Balzer Edition Royal.

Natürlich  gibt es auch Modelle in erträglicheren Preisklassen, die auch gut  geeignet sind; Exori Target oder GTX, DAM Onliner, usw. Ab rund 30€ geht  der Spaß schon los, man kann aber auch richtig Geld ausgeben.
Klar ist: auf die Größe kommt es an, wie im richtigen Leben ;-)
Die teilweise großen  Preisspannen beruhen größtenteils auf den verwendeten Materialien,  welche eine Rolle bei einem wichtigen Kriterium der Rutenwahl spielen:  dem Rutengewicht.

Bei  so viel Länge kommt schon Gewicht zusammen; 800, 900, 1000gr. werden  schnell erreicht. Je mehr Glasfaser statt Kohlefaser im Blank  verarbeitet ist, desto günstiger wird sie zwar, aber auch umso schwerer,  dicker, wabbeliger.
Beispiel: die Balzer  Edition Royal in 8m Länge wiegt z.B. gerade mal 610gr., die Silverman  G-Fieber in 7m Länge aber satte 1270gr.
Natürlich liegt der  Stock zu 95% der Angelzeit nicht in der Hand, sondern eh im Ständer.  Trotzdem unterstützt ein geringes Gewicht die Handhabung beim Auslegen,  erleichtert den Drill ungemein.
Nicht nur das Gewicht  wird durch das verwendete Material beeinflusst, sondern auch der Umfang,  also der Durchmesser der Rute. In diesem Fall ist weniger auf jeden  Fall mehr! Denn man muss das Biest ja auch noch vernünftig halten  können.
Und ein 3tes Kriterium wird durch das Material tangiert, die Steifheit. 
Ein langer Knüppel macht nicht wirklich Freude, wenn er schlaff durchhängt. Wie im… das hatten wir ja schon.
Im  Ernst: Auslegen & Präsentation des Köders, Widerstand der Rute bei  Seitenwind, Drill, etc. werden von der Aktion natürlich beeinflusst.
Insbesondere  das Nachschwingen bei jeder Aktion ist ein Thema, falsche, ruckartige  Bewegungen können einem bei wabbeligen Ruten schon mal die komplette  Montage vertüddeln.
Auf weitere Rutenqualitätsmerkmale wie z.B. Beringung will ich an dieser Stelle nicht eingehen, weil sie allgemein gelten.

Auch im  Bolognese-Rutenbereich gibt es einige Ruten, die als Stellfischrute  „missbraucht“ werden können. Hier muss man etwas genauer hinschauen, was  Einsatzzweck, Zielfische, Eignung der jeweiligen Rute dazu, usw.  angeht.
Natürlich  kann man auch andere Köder als KöFis, z.B. Würmer auf Stellfisch-Art  einsetzen und andere Fische als Räuber auf diese Art fangen, aber dazu  komme ich später noch.
Geeignete,  kräftige Boloruten gibt es auf jeden Fall, als Sahnestück &  Extremfall sei mal die Tubertini KTR-401 genannt, sagenhafte 10m Länge,  Wurfgewicht 8-30gr, nur 740gr. leicht, kostet aber auch rund 650  Flocken!

Noch zu den Kosten, besser gesagt zu dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis: 
Mit dem Porsche ist es geil, aber man kommt zur Not sogar mit dem Roller von Hamburg nach München.
Wer  wenig Knete hat oder ausgeben will, sollte trotzdem nicht auf diese  Angelei verzichten. Auch die schwerste, wabbeligste Rute ist besser als  keine, Es funktioniert grundsätzlich auch mit der. Man muss halt sein  Handling auf das jeweilige Gerät einstellen.
Merke: entscheide,  welches Budget du zur Verfügung hast, beurteile, wo & wie du die  Rute einsetzen willst, informier dich beim Händler und im Internet nach  all den o.g. Eigenschaften der dann in Frage kommenden Modelle, frag im  Board nach Erfahrungen mit den Ruten und entscheide dann.

*Die passende Rolle und Schnur*
‚Wenn ich schon so’n  Klotz an Knüppel hab, eh nur im allernächsten Bereich fische, dann kommt  mir eine möglichst kleine Rolle doch sehr entgegen, da sie günstiger  und leichter ist und nicht so viel Schnur fasst, die ich sowieso nicht  brauche‘.
Gut gemeinter Ansatz, aber größtenteils leider falsch.

Das  Gewicht der Rolle stört in diesem Fall allenfalls beim Transport. Beim  Umgang mit der Combo, erst recht beim Drill, wirkt eine größere,  schwerere Rolle der Kopflastigkeit entgegen, unterstützt also das  Handling. Eine 3000er sollte es somit schon mindestens sein, besser  4000er oder 5000er und auf den netten Werbespruch ‚leicht‘ sollte man  gepflegt pfeifen.

Freilaufrollen machen wirklich Sinn bei dieser Art der Angelei. Vor allem an stark strömenden Fließgewässern. 
Hier  versagt das sonst durchaus machbare ‚Rolle auf und unter ein Gummiband  auf dem Blank oberhalb der Rolle klemmen‘, meist kläglich, weil die  Strömung die Schnur los reißt. 
Andere  Befestigungsmethoden, die einen freien Ablauf nach Biss möglich machen,  gibt es natürlich; verstellbarer Run-Clip, Fahrradschlauch, usw., aber  dann empfehle ich als Alternative zur Freilaufrolle eher die normale  Rollenbremse so weit zu öffnen, dass sie der Strömung standhält, der  Fisch aber abziehen kann. Dann muss man vor dem Anhieb halt einfach die  Bremse wieder passend zudrehen.
Centrepin-Rollen sind übrigens auch eine feine Wahl für diese Art des Angelns.






Natürlich braucht man  in diesem Fall keine 400m Schnur auf der Rolle. 100m Qualitätsschnur je  nach Einsatzzweck, Geldbeutel & Vorliebe kaufen, mit was auch immer  unterfüttern, fertig.
Mono  oder Geflecht? Alles hat Vor- & Nachteile, je nach Einsatzzweck;  letztendlich ist es bei dieser Methode relativ wurscht!

*Der richtige Rutenhalter – immens wichtig* 
Wie in jeder guten Beziehung, steht und fällt die Freude an der Rute mit dem Ständer!
Länge, Gewicht und  Kopflastigkeit der Ruten verlangen nach einem stabilen Rutenständer.  Dieser soll die Rute so nah wie möglich an der Uferkannte arretieren,  damit die Länge möglichst weit übers Wasser ragt; das ist ja der Sinn  der Methode.

Normale Bank Sticks  sind schlecht geeignet, da zu viel der Länge „an Land verbleibt“. Rod  Pods halten der Kopflastigkeit nicht Stand.
Der Handel bietet spezielle Stellfischrutenständer. 






Manchmal macht bei Seitenwind und lockerem Boden Sinn, zusätzlich Banksticks zur Stützung zu verwenden.
Bei  einigen sollten die Flügelschrauben/-muttern durch eine  Schlossschraube/-mutter ausgetauscht werden. Mit einem  Schraubenschlüssel lässt sich der Halter für die schweren, kopflastigen  Ruten vernünftig fixieren.






Dem Handwerker bieten sich auch diverse Kreationen zum Nachbau an, die ich immer wieder bei Kollegen sehe.
Bilder sagen dazu mehr als Worte:
(2 stammen von AB-Kollegen)
















Bin übrigens mit einem  Bekannten dabei, einen Rutenständer für Stellfischruten inkl. Aufnahme  für 'nen Pieper und speziell für Steinpackungen/Böschungen auf den Markt  zu bringen. Leider kommen wir nur schwer in die Gänge.
Wenn's soweit ist, lass ich es euch wissen.
*
Das ‚wo, was & wie‘*
Wo:
Die wichtigsten Einsatzmöglichkeiten/Vorteile an Flüssen habe ich bereits beschrieben.











Auch an stehenden  Gewässern kann die Stellfischmethode Sinn machen, wenn ich z.B. einen  KöFi oder einen anderen Köder ufernah und unbeeinflusst von Wind und  Strömungen an einem bestimmten Punkt präsentieren will, z.B. vor einem  Busch. Eine wunderschöne Stelle haben wir in einem See mit einer  weiträumigen Flachzone, von der aus es steil nach unten geht. Da steht  meine Stellfischrute sogar ‚mitten im See‘.






Ihre Vorteile  entfaltet die Methode vollständig bei der Angelei an Steinschüttungen in  Kanälen. Hier muss der Köder einige Meter weit raus über der  Steinpackung präsentiert werden, und darf nicht von Schifffahrts- &  Schleusenströmung in die Packung gedriftet werden, da dies sofortige,  brachiale Hänger bedeutet. (Bis zur Kante, also dem Fuß der  Steinschüttung, reicht meist keine Stellfischrute hin, da steht  Grundangeln an). 
An Kanal-Steinschüttungen ist Stellfisch „die“ Methode!






Was:
Klassisch wird so natürlich auf Hecht geangelt.
Da Stellfischruten für Zander, Rapfen, Aal & vor allem Barsch recht grob sind, nutze ich in diesem Fall eher Boloruten.
Durch Anpassung kann  man natürlich alle Fische angreifen, also auch Friedfische. Die Methode  muss an der jeweiligen Stelle Sinn machen, was der Zielfisch ist, spielt  eher bei Rutenmodell, Schnurstärke, Montage & Köder eine Rolle.

Wie:
Schnur,  Stopper & Durchlaufpose oder (insbesondere) bei starker Strömung  Feststellpose, Blei, Vorfach, Haken, Köder. Alles andere sollte  mittlerweile klar sein, oder?
Etwas achten sollte  man bei der Hantiererei mit so einem Mast auf Bäume und evtl. tief  hängende Stromleitungen. Außerdem spielen gewisse physikalische Kräfte  wie Hebelwirkung eine Rolle, aber die stellt man schnell in der Praxis  fest, wenn man den ersten Mini-Barsch anhaut, er aus dem Wasser  geschossen kommt und wie ein Jo-Jo hoch und runter… learning by doing  ist angesagt.

*Alternativen*
Eine Alternative zur  Stellfischrute ist die Nutzung einer normalen Rute und als Ausleger eine  leicht modifizierte Kopfrute zu nutzen.
Ich finde auf die Schnelle keine Abbildung dazu, aber bei Interesse kann ja jeder guurgeln.
Interessant ist noch  eine Möglichkeit, die man nutzen kann um noch weiter raus zu kommen, als  es mit der genannten Methode, und trotzdem den KöFi über Grund ohne  Getüddel am gewünschten Platz zu halten: Greys Prowla 360° Rotary Paternoster Boom.
Ansonsten geht es langsam über in den Bereich Abriss-, Bojen-, Knochenmontage oder Grundangeln mit auftreibendem Köder.

_kati48268_


----------



## Jens1976 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Hi Kati!

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr eine Shimano Catama BX Stellfisch in 8m gegönnt. Also für den Kanal auf Zander an der Kante ist die Rute prima wenn es Schiffsverkehr gibt. Im Stillwasser ist die Rute auch prima. Das einzige Problem ist den Rutenhalter vernünftig in die Erde zu bekommen wo er auch hält. Die Rute ist Kopflastig und oft senkt sich die Rute nach einiger Zeit nach vorne weil sich der hintere Rutenhalter aus der Erde zieht. 

Im Moment benutze ich noch 2 höhenverstellbare Rutenhalter als Auflage. 
 Eventuell kaufe ich mir noch nen Halter wo beide in einem Rutenhalter integriert sind. So ist immer schnell ein Meter an Länge weg im Kanal weil die Rute zu weit draussen liegt.

Aber bin auf jeden Fall Fan von dem Teil! 

mfg Jens


----------



## andreas999 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Hi

ich Angel auch seit 2 Monaten mit einer Stellfischrute auf Zander im Rhein.Und was soll ich sagen einfach geil.Ich werde mir demnächst noch eine zulegen da ich sehr gut damit Fange.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## wizo (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

schöner Bericht mit tollen Bildern !
besonders gefällt mir das Bild _Stellfischrute sogar ‚mitten im See‘
_
Ich habe auch angefangen mit der Stellfischrute zu fischen und bin recht begeistert davon.
Ist natürlich kein Universalrezept doch am Kanal oder verkrauteten Flüssen genial punktgenau anzuwenden.
Die größten Probleme habe ich eigentlich nur mit den Rutenhaltern an der Steinschüttung des Kanals. 
Ich benutze neben dem schwenkbaren Halter auch die einfachen Brandungsrutenhalter, doch die muss man schon sehr vorsichtig in den Boden treiben ansonsten zerlegt es diese recht schnell.

Ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig ist auch einen gedrillten Fisch alleine zu keschern da die Menge an Restschnur die man noch draussen hat, wenn man den Kescher ansetzen will, häufig überschätzt wird


----------



## kati48268 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



Jens1976 schrieb:


> ...Eventuell kaufe ich mir noch nen Halter wo beide in einem Rutenhalter integriert sind...



Hi Jens. Mit dem Halter hier komm ich am Kanal ganz gut klar. Hält wirklich gut, ist 'ne robuste Konstruktion mit belastbarer Stellschraube und muss auch nicht wer-weiß-wie-tief in die Erde um zu halten, so das man ihn auch vor der Schüttung noch ganz gut rein kriegt.



wizo schrieb:


> ...
> Ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig ist auch einen gedrillten Fisch alleine zu keschern da die Menge an Restschnur die man noch draussen hat, wenn man den Kescher ansetzen will, häufig überschätzt wird


Kommt mir bekannt vor |rolleyes


----------



## Case (4. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Ein Relikt vergangener Zeiten.??

Für mich eigentlich schon. Früher habe ich viel, und auch erfolgreich mit der Stellfisch geangelt. Seit dem Verbot des lebenden Köfis nicht mehr so oft. Es macht für mich einfach keinen Sinn, da ein totes Fischlein ranzuhängen. 

Außerdem hast Du den Satz schön geschrieben:

[Quote kati]Trotzdem hat auch die Stellfischrute ihren Einsatzzweck nicht verloren, auch wenn der Lebend-KöFi, für den sie eigentlich konzipiert war,* (offiziell)* im Inland längst Geschichte ist.[/Quote]

Ich denke den meißten Stellfischanglern geht dieses * (offiziell)* sonstwo vorbei.

Case


----------



## wizo (4. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

naja, ich hänge da toten Köderfisch oder Fischfetzen dran und es funktioniert eigentlich gut. #h
Mit lebenden Köfi habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung. 
Der Vorteil ist eben das punktgenaue Anbieten an einer Kante bei leichter Strömung dicht über Grund.
Das Ausloten ist auch sehr einfach und bequem...

Mit einer Pose oder Grundangel z.B. am Kanal muss ich permanent neu auswerfen da die Pose treibt und die Grundmontage bei Schiffsverkehr meist einen Hänger produziert.

Nachteilig ist eben die Kopflastigkeit die sich erst recht bei Wind bemerkbar macht. Da kann man sich aber leicht behelfen und die Rute ein wenig fixieren.


----------



## notme (5. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Ich finde den Bericht gut, was allerdings Einsteigern noch weiter helfen könnte wären noch Bilder der verwendeten Montagen gewesen, bzw. wie diese dann im Wasser zu sehen sind. Ansonsten ist es eine schöne Angelmethode, die gerade in der kommenden Jahreszeit bei mir wieder stärker Verwendung finden wird!


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Interessant mal etwas über die Angelei zu lesen, welche ich jede Woche mit Leidenschaft ausübe.
Toller Bericht, schöne Bilder und auch Inhaltlich alles gut erfasst.
Seid mehreren Jahren hat mich die Stellfischangelei in Ihren Bann gezogen, und eine mittlerweile stattliche Ansammlung von Ruten befindet sich in meinem Keller. Habe ich mit den beschriebenen "Billig Ruten" wie z.B. der Silvermann angefangen, habe ich schnell die Vorzüge der "Höherwertigen Ruten erkannt. Mittlerweile befinden sich die Catana, die Rojal IM10 sowie mehrere Mitchell und Balzer Ruten in meinem Besitz (Scheiß Kaufzwang und Sammelsucht), aber jede Rute hat Ihre Vorteile und Einsatzbereiche. Bei uns im Mittelland, wo eben nur sehr wenig Hängergefahr besteht fische ich dafür ganz leichte und günstige Bolo Ruten welche es vor ein paar jahren sogar mal beim Lidl zu kaufen gab (6,0m) Ich befische in erster Linie die umliegenden Kanäle auf Aal und auch auf Zander und würde die Stellfischruten nie wieder hergeben.

Ach und Kati, in Bezug auf die Ständer mit Auflage haben meine Kumpels und ich von den Aalbusters schon was gemacht. Ich kann meine Delkims direkt an den Ständern per Verlängerung montieren. Vielleicht kann man ja per PN mal einen Gedankenaustausch pflegen.


----------



## wizo (5. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ach und Kati, in Bezug auf die Ständer mit Auflage haben meine Kumpels und ich von den Aalbusters schon was gemacht. Ich kann meine Delkims direkt an den Ständern per Verlängerung montieren. Vielleicht kann man ja per PN mal einen Gedankenaustausch pflegen.



#h Über Bilder würden wir uns sicherlich freuen 

zeig doch mal Deine Ideen mit den Delkims... :m


----------



## wizo (5. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



notme schrieb:


> wären noch Bilder der verwendeten Montagen gewesen, bzw. wie diese dann im Wasser zu sehen sind.



Bilder habe ich mom keine aber die Montagen sind denkbar einfach. 
Eine einfache Posenmontage, entweder mit Freilaufpose oder bei etwas stärkerer Strömung mit Feststellpose.
Ordentlich ausloten, Pose genau unter der Rutenspitze absetzen und fertig.
Ich finde das die Feststellpose bei Strömung besser steht denn durch den Strömungsdruck wird die Hauptschnur langsam aber sicher durch den Einhänger der Freilaufpose durchgezogen und die gewünschte Tiefe des Köders ist nicht mehr gewährleistet.


----------



## kati48268 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Genauso sieht's aus.
Sehr einfach, aber effizient.
Dass einzige, worauf man in der Strömung noch achten muss ist, dass die Montage/das Blei schwer genug ist, sonst treibt das Ganze auf.



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man ja per PN mal einen Gedankenaustausch pflegen.


PN ist raus.


----------



## ulf (5. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Hallo

Da ich den Kanal zum Grundangeln wegen der auf die Dauer recht kostspieligen Hänger schon eigentlich abgeschieben hatte, klingt das doch mal nach einem lohnenden Versuch :m.
Da ich noch nie mit Stellfischruten geangelt habe, hab ich da noch ein paar Fragen:
- Die Montage läuft ja eigentlich auf eine Posenmontage hinaus, oder ?
- Bei uns am Kanal geht die Strömung meißt hin und her. Macht man dann die Schnur über dem Wasser so kurz, daß die Pose nahezu unter der Spitze der Rute ist ?
- Kann man auch ganz ohne Pose fischen und nur die Rutenspitze als Bissanzeiger her nehmen ?
- Wenn man ohne Pose fischt, läßt man den Köderfisch dann einfach bis auf den Grund ab und holt Ihn dann ein paar cm wieder hoch?

Die Idee eine lange Rute nur als "Ausleger" zu nehmen und dann mit einer kürzeren den Drill zu machen finde ich auch nicht schlecht. mal schaun, was sich da in Zukunft ergibt

Danke euch schon mal für die Antworten.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## kati48268 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



ulf schrieb:


> Da ich noch nie mit Stellfischruten geangelt habe, hab ich da noch ein paar Fragen:
> - Die Montage läuft ja eigentlich auf eine Posenmontage hinaus, oder ?
> Ja!
> Wobei auch bei Grundangelei an Steinschüttungen eine lange Rute sinnvoll ist, denn mit ihr ist der Hebel besser, um eventuelle Hänger zu lösen.
> ...


 
Comprende?


----------



## ulf (5. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Comprende?



Si :q, Danke.

Ich hoffe, daß ich im Herbst mal dazu komme das auszuprobieren.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## wizo (5. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

@Ulf
auf die Idee die Stellfischrute ohne Pose zu benutzen bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen...
Mit Bebleiung und Bissanzeiger könnte das evtl. gehen.
Doch stell Dir mal vor wie toll das ausschaut wenn bei drei Stellfischruten die Posen mit Knicklicht trotz leichter Strömung mit offener Freilaufrolle immer Punktgenau unter der Rutenspitze stehen.
Kommt dann ein Schiff, brauchst Du nichts machen obwohl der erste Sog die Köder bis an die Wasserobefläche hochzieht. 
Die Montage richtet sich wieder von selbst aus wenn der Dampfer vorbei ist.
Probiere es einfach mal mit einer günstigen wie z.B. der Balzer Carbo Blue Tele Stellfisch Rute in 6,5 m Länge. Liegt offiziell bei ca 50 € ist aber durchaus günstiger zu bekommen


----------



## ulf (5. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Hallo

Ihr habt schon recht, das Zucken an der Pose ist schon immer was feines . Das war einfach mal so eine Idee, weil ich damit eben noch gar nix zu tun hatte. Das mit den drei Stellfischruten stell ich mir aber lieber nicht vor, weil hier nur max. zwei Ruten erlaubt sind .

Gruß Ulf

PS 50 Euro für die Balzer Carbo Blue Tele Stellfisch sind aber schon unteres Limit.


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



wizo schrieb:


> ...
> Kommt dann ein Schiff, brauchst Du nichts machen obwohl der erste Sog die Köder bis an die Wasserobefläche hochzieht.
> Die Montage richtet sich wieder von selbst aus wenn der Dampfer vorbei ist.


Damit spricht wizo genau den Kern der Geschichte an: 
man fischt nicht nur in der fängigen Zone, sondern der Stress-K(r)ampf, der sonst üblicherweise an der Steinpackung gegeben ist, entfällt nahezu vollständig.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Die Carbo Blue, die Aramis usw. sind gute und relativ günstige Ruten aus der Balzer Serie die Ihren Zweck absolut erfüllen. Kann man gerade zum Einstieg nur empfehlen. 

In Bezug auf das Angeln ohne Pose möchte ich auch noch etwas sagen. Wenn ich den DEK befische, dann tue ich dies häufig auch direkt über der flachen Schüttung in 0,5-0,8m Wassertiefe. Gerade im Frühjahr und im Sommer lassen sich hier hervorragend Aale fangen. Auch ist das Wasser im DEK häufig sehr klar. Aus diesem Grunde verwende ich nur winzige Stachelschweinposen (0,8gr) mit einem winzigen Schrot oder ganz ohne. Das Gewicht des Wurmes reicht völlig aus. Irgendwann lässt die Wechselströmung ja auch nach und man kann theoretisch auch mit komplett geöffnetem Bügel angeln (Ansonsten reicht das Gummi am Kanal aus). Ein Knicklicht verwende ich dann wegen der Wassertrübung häufig nicht sondern verlasse mich dabei auf die Bissanzeiger. Die Aale legen häufig Fluchten hin, die ans Karpfenangeln erinnern, aber auch Hänger lassen sich nicht immer vermeiden. Gerade  kleinere Aalen ziehen mit dem Wurm in die Steine.

Fische ich in tieferen Bereichen (Spundwand) oder Kanälen mit hoher Wassertrübung setze ich ebenfalls auf schmale Posen mit 2-3 Gramm, setze dann aber auch ein Knicklicht ein. Ich mach dabei übrigens keinen Unterscheid ob ich auf Aal oder Zander fische.

In Bezug auf das Foto für den Rutenständer kann ich Euch nach meinem Urlaub Fotos Online stellen. Vielleicht hat noch jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Ansonsten auch ein guter Tipp wenn Ihr am DEK angelt. dort liegen reichlich lose Steine und man kann den Bankstick super im Wasser platzieren. Dort den Bissanzeiger oder eine einfache Rutenauflage drauf. Die Rute wird dann darauf abgelegt und hinten lege ich einen flachen Stein zur Sicherung beim Biss. Somit steht die Rute flach und gut über dem Wasser. Seitliche Auflagen am Bissanzeiger schützen meine Ruten zudem vor Wind. 

Ein weiterer Vorteil: die relativ klobigen Stellfischrutenständer können zu Hause bleiben. Und habt keine Angst dass Ihr an Reichweite verliert.
Diese brauch man nicht unbedingt. Zudem kann man auch verschiedene Rutenlängen fischen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Das mit den Aalen über der flachen Steinschüttung kann ich bestätigen, das geht beinah schon als eigenständige Methode durch.

Die Burschen _wohnen_ in der Schüttung, sind nahezu die einzigen standorttreuen Fische im Kanal.
Bei bedecktem Himmel klappt das sogar tagsüber, bzw. im Schatten unter Brücken auch bei ballernder Sonne.

Allerdings nehme ich kleine Haken (8er, 10er), Miniköder, wie 2-3 Mistwürmer oder kl. Stückchen Leber _(+ immer wieder mit pürierter, flüssiger Leber anfüttern; der Burner!)_, damit sofort angehauen und von den Steinen weggezogen werden kann.
Ist der mit dem Happen wieder im Wohnzimmer angekommen, hat man meist ein Problem.


----------



## Dirk T (11. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Hallo,

besteht denn beim Angeln in der Strömmung nicht die Gefahr das der Köfi durch diese etwas nach oben gedrückt wird und so die ausgelotete Tiefe nicht hält? Sollte man dann generell die Pose etwas tiefer Stellen?

mfg


----------



## notme (11. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Also ich hab bei uns ein schnellfließendes Gewässer und frag mich da immer wie ich da mit der Stellfischrute am Besten vorgehe, sprich die Montage. Ich nehme mal an ich brauch dann halt eine schwere Montage, so das ich die Pose gegen den Wasserdruck unter der Rutenspitze halten kann und mit genug Blei damit der Köfi nicht von der Strömung auftreibt?


----------



## kati48268 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

@Dirk T/notme
So ist es. Da muss man an seinem Gewässer, bzw. an seiner Stelle mal rumprobieren, wie man den Auftrieb in den Griff bekommt.

Gewicht der gesamten Montage, Posen- & Bleiform, Schnurstärke, letztendlich auch die Stömungsschnittigkeit des Köders... und man kann die Montage auch übertief einstellen.
Einen generellen Rat gibt es nicht, da muss jeder selbst basteln bis es passt.

Der Unterschied im Strömungsverhalten zwischen einem 20gr Sargblei zu einer 20gr Olive ist enorm!

Außer der Strömung selbst, hat auch noch all das Treibgut Auswirkungen. 
Manchmal reichen 1-2 Grashalme in der Schnur und du angelst plötzlich an der Oberfläche.
Generell muss man in der Strömung immer wieder die Montage kontrollieren. Unbemerkt verfängt sich aller möglicher Mist und driftet die Schnur entlang nach unten.

Tote KöFis neigen dazu zu trudeln, also sich um sich selbst zu drehen. Auf so einen Kreisel hab ich noch nie was gefangen.
Auch da muss man die Haken-Montage passend justieren.
Eine Möglichkeit ist auch, dem Viech den Wanst aufzuschlitzen, einen Stein rein zu packen und alles wieder zuzunähen. Dann steht der meist wesentlich stabiler und treibt auch nicht so auf.
Und man könnte ihm Tauchschaufeln verpassen; also Spinnsysteme für KöFis verwenden. Nicht nur um ihn stabil zu bekommen, sondern auch um ihn attraktiver, also lebendiger erscheinen zu lassen.
Das wollte ich schon immer mal ausprobieren, hab es aber noch nicht gemacht.

Wird die Strömung zu stark, macht die Posen-Montage irgendwann keinen Sinn mehr, dann wäre der am Ende des Berichts erwähnte Paternoster Boom eine Alternative.


----------



## sonstwer (11. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Hi!

Den Bericht hab ich mit sehr viel Interesse gelesen, ist wirklich gut gelungen.

Und jetzt weiß ich auch endlich, wofür das 5 m Teleskop-Monstrum in meinem Keller überhaupt gedacht ist.  |kopfkrat ... |supergri!

Ich werde das auf jeden Fall in nächster Zeit mal ausprobieren. 

LG,
frank


----------



## Syntac (11. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

cool, hab mich auch schon mit dem Gedanken zu tragen das zu probieren. 
@ Ulf: fische auch am Kanal, können ja mal einen Stellfischrutenansitzabend machen wenn Lust. 


VG, Harry


----------



## kati48268 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Ist mir noch eingefallen:

Es gab mal in der F&F 'nen schönen Bericht über "Barbenangeln mit Stellfischrute und Makrelenpaternoster"!

Hier das Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJvrEs2CAYU

Ausserdem ist es immer schön sehen zu tun, wie Willi Frosch angeln tut.


----------



## Syntac (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Cool, hab jetzt auch so nen riesigen Prügel. Trockenübung schon absolviert, man muss aber schon aufpassen, das man beim rumwerkeln nicht in den Bäumen hängen bleibt. 

Bin mal gespannt, vor allem wie`s läuft den (hoffentlich notwendigen) Anschlag zu setzen - ist ja eigentlich ein riesen Hebel zu Gunsten des Fisches...


----------



## Endmin (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Ich angel jetzt auch schon seit längerer Zeit mit der Stellfischrute auf alle Fischarten und bin total begeistert. 

@Syntac Ich setze mein Anschlag immer recht vorsichtig aber trotzdem mit ein bisschen druck, da bei der langen Rute große Hebelwirkungen zu stande kommen.

gruß Tim


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Ich find's ja immer schön, wenn meine Artikel aufmerksam gelesen werden... #d
http://up.picr.de/28456829sz.jpg


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich find's ja immer schön, wenn meine Artikel aufmerksam gelesen werden... #d



Wie meinst du das mit "deinem" Artikel?

Meine persönliche Meinung zu Johnny: Ich finde er ist kein nennenswerter Gewinn für die FuF, sowohl Filme, als auch die Artikel drücken das sonstige Niveau der Zeitschrift schon ein wenig


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Hat halt abgekupfert... der Titel stammt aus meinem Text, das 'Relikt vergangener Zeiten' auch.
Weiter hab ich's nicht gelesen, reichte mir schon.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hat halt abgekupfert... der Titel stammt aus meinem Text, das 'Relikt vergangener Zeiten' auch.
> Weiter hab ich's nicht gelesen, reichte mir schon.



WoW, das ist echt eine Frechheit... hast doch connections zur FuF. Ich hab mir die Tage den Film dazu angesehen... der ist (mal wieder) gar nicht gut. Noch nicht mal ein Stativ benutzt #d

Gepaart mit deiner Erfahrung... wieso lassen die den Kerl ins Heft und auf die Scheibe? Vergleicht man dazu Artikel und Filme von den beiden Hennings, Markus, Thomas, Birger & Co. haut er das komplette Niveau massiv nach unten


----------



## Saarsprung (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



kati48268 schrieb:


> der Titel stammt aus meinem Text,



Hi,

Hab auch noch son Teil in meinem Fundus, kannst du mal wieder in deinen alten Text schauen? Anstelle der Bilder sind nur noch Platzhalter... wollte nach nem passenden Rutenhalter schauen:c

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Nuesse (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hat halt abgekupfert... der Titel stammt aus meinem Text, das 'Relikt vergangener Zeiten' auch.
> Weiter hab ich's nicht gelesen, reichte mir schon.



Ich habs grad gelesen ,ist für mich eindeutig abgeschrieben .
Gibt es da nicht so etwas wie copyright ?


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



Nuesse schrieb:


> Ich habs grad gelesen ,ist für mich eindeutig abgeschrieben .
> Gibt es da nicht so etwas wie copyright ?



Das gibt es... und selbst wenn es rechtlich in Ordnung wäre, so wie ich die Verantwortlichen bei der FuF einschätze, würde es ihnen gar nicht gefallen... 

Es spricht leider nicht für J.C., ich habe mir auch noch einmal den Film angesehen - unglaublich, dass der überhaupt auf Scheibe gepresst wurde. 

Von vorne bis hinten Murks.


----------



## Nuesse (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Ich hab mir den Film nur angeschaut(ohne Ton) , nebenbei Musik gehört .
Als ich gesehen hab wie der eine den köfi angeködert hat ,bin ich auf 
die skip Taste gekommen.

Ich hoffe Kati lässt sich nicht mit ner plumpen entschuldigung abspeisen.
Da ist mindestens eine highend Stelfischrutenausrüstung fällig ,in doppelter ausführung versteht sich .

Ganz miese nummer das ganze#d


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



Nuesse schrieb:


> Ganz miese nummer das ganze#d



Ja und es wundert mich total, dass die FuF_Redaktion sich auf so etwas einlässt. Das J.C. sich sehr wahrscheinlich bei Katis Artikel bedient hat, ist nicht nur frech, sondern wahrscheinlich auch rechtlich anfechtbar, da wäre dann nicht nur ne Angelausrüstung als Entschädigung fällig...

Aber auch das journalistische Niveau insgesamt ist völlig daneben. Der Film ist inhaltlich, ästhetisch und handwerklich meilenweit von dem üblichem FuF-Niveau entfernt, mit professionellem Video-Journalismus hat das nichts zu tun, da waren Amateure am Werk. Ein Kameramann, der solche Bilder abliefert, wäre in meiner Firma am nächsten Tag arbeitslos, gleiches würde für Inhalt und den dafür verantwortlichen Redakteur und auch für den Cutter gelten.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Kati sollte hierzu einen Brief oder eine Mail Hand die fuf redaktion schreiben.
Die müssen sich dann dazu äußern.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Das ist eine absolute Sauerei und dazu absolut unprofessionell. Da hat sich wohl einer bei Gedanken bedient, die er sich mangels intellektueller Aufstellung und Erfahrung offenbar selbst nicht machen kann.

Wenn ich eines hasse wie die Pest, dann Kompetenzlose, die von anderen Erarbeitetes und/oder Erdachtes einfach mal übernehmen, dann schlecht "überarbeitet" als Eigengewächs ausgeben und auch noch einen auf Experten machen.

Wobei sie offenbar meinen, dass ihr amateurhaftes Copy-and-Paste dann keiner merkt - solche Leute betrachten das Abändern einiger Worte offenbar als nennenswerte Eigenleistung.

Denen kann man ganz fix komplett die Luft rauslassen, wenn man ihnen mal kräftig auf den Zahn fühlt - man muss nur ein paar ganz gezielte bzw. zielführende Fragen stellen, dann klappen die zusammen wie ein angepustetes Kartenhaus

--> da zeigt sich dann ganz schnell, wo deren sogenannte "Kompetenz" aufhört. Da gibt es eigentlich nur zwei Reaktionen, wenn die derlei Fragen nicht beantworten können und dann nur noch mit Ausflüchten rüberkommen:

Entweder verpissen die sich wortlos oder flippen total aus. Beides zeigt jedoch dasselbe: Volltreffer genau ins Schwarze, oberflächliche Hülle zerstört durch Aufdieschlichegekommen.

Abgesehen davon kann ich den Typen ohnehin nicht ab mit seiner nervigen Rumprolerei.

Hab derletzt irgendein anderes Video von dem gesehen, da ging es offenbar mehr um pseudocooles Selbstdarstellungs-Gegacker als ums Angeln. 

Hab ich nach nicht mal nem Drittel wieder abgeschaltet und werde zukünftig nichts mehr anschauen, bei dem der auch nur ansatzweise mit vorkommt. Für mich Datenmüll ohne Aussage mit nem Unsympathen hoch 3.

Kann absolut nicht verstehen, was der bei F&F verloren hat. Mit dem tun die sich IMO überhaupt keinen Gefallen.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Kati sollte hierzu einen Brief oder eine Mail Hand die fuf redaktion schreiben.
> Die müssen sich dann dazu äußern.



...vor allem wäre hier ein juristische Beratung und ggfs. ein Anwalt eine Überlegung wert. Der Kerl hat damit Geld verdient und das ist dann keine Bagatelle mehr


----------



## pennfanatic (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Das stimmt!
Ein rechtanwalt mit dem entsprechenden Sachverstand wäre wohl zu empfehlen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



> ...vor allem wäre hier ein juristische Beratung und ggfs. ein Anwalt  eine Überlegung wert. Der Kerl hat damit Geld verdient und das ist dann  keine Bagatelle mehr


Richtig. Abgesehen von monetären Aspekten auch, weil ansonsten die Gefahr besteht, dass echte (!!!) Kompetente irgendwann dann keinen Bock mehr haben, überhaupt noch was zu veröffentlichen.

Die machen ihr Ding dann nur noch im Stillen, was andersrum auch wieder sehr schade ist. Denn dann wird das Feld allgemein nur noch irgendwelchen Affen überlassen, die selbst gar nix wissen und können (vor allem nichts selbst ausdenken - von strukturierter Vorgehensweise ganz zu schweigen).

Insofern bin ich allgemein sehr stark dafür, stattdessen derlei Affen so in ihre Schranken zu weisen, dass sie sich zukünftig fünfmal überlegen, ob sie anderer Leute Gedanken als ihre eigenen ausgeben wollen.

Andernfalls droht massiv Rückschritt statt Fortschritt. 

*Auch deshalb @ Kati:*

*Lass Dir das bloß nicht gefallen!!!*

Du hast uns hier mit Deinem AB-Artikel kostenlos übers Stellfischangeln informiert - und der kopiert das quasi einfach und verdient durch diese grandiose "Eigenleistung" auch noch Geld. Und sowas nennt sich Profi... da lachen ja die Hühner.

Das ist schlichtweg eine Sauerei. Und hält IMO wie gesagt potenziell andere Leute davon ab, sich viel Arbeit zu machen und hier im AB noch was zu veröffentlichen. Das kann mal gar nicht sein bzw. wäre extrem schade. 

Daher: Wende Dich direkt an F&F und bring kräftig Schwung in die Bude. Sowas muss gestoppt werden, bevor es eventuell noch weiter ausufert.


----------



## Rotbart (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Ich muss gestehen, dass mir die zweideutige Wortwahl beider Autoren nicht sonderlich zusagt. 
Mit dem großen Unterschied, dass dadurch der Artikel von Kati unnötig an Qualität und Seriösität verliert, während der Artikel in der F+F dadurch noch pupertärer und unreifer wirkt, als dies einer "Fachzeitschrift" gut tut.

Als ich den Artikel und den Film dazu gesehen habe, kamen mir sofort Zweifel, ob der Autor wirklich regelmäßig Stellfischt. Einige Details passten einfach nicht ins Bild eines routinierten Stellanglers. Und sei es nur, dass sich ein "Releaser" plötzlich des toten KöFis bedient.

Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich die hier angesprochene Thematik noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Jetzt sind meine Zweifel eher noch gestärkt. Es wäre jedenfalls eines Leserbriefes wert.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass mir die zweideutige Wortwahl beider Autoren nicht sonderlich zusagt.
> Mit dem großen Unterschied, dass dadurch der Artikel von Kati unnötig an Qualität und Seriösität verliert, während der Artikel in der F+F dadurch noch pupertärer und unreifer wirkt, als dies einer "Fachzeitschrift" gut tut.
> 
> Als ich den Artikel und den Film dazu gesehen habe, kamen mir sofort Zweifel, ob der Autor wirklich regelmäßig Stellfischt. Einige Details passten einfach nicht ins Bild eines routinierten Stellanglers. Und sei es nur, dass sich ein "Releaser" plötzlich des toten KöFis bedient.
> ...



Dass das Video insgesamt komisch rüber kommt das stimmt. Aber was soll daran seltsam sein das sich ein Releaser am Köfi bedient??


----------



## Aalbubi (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Schön die FuF ausschlachten!


----------



## GandRalf (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Boa eye!

hatte den Artikel in der F&F nur kurz überflogen.
jetzt beim 1:1 Vergleich...

So ein Sack!!!|motz:|splat2:


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Schön die FuF ausschlachten!



Die FuF hat da hoffentlich vernünftige Verträge mit den freien Autoren, i.d.R. werden deren Artikel auf formale und inhaltliche Aspekte geprüft, für das Abkupfern ist der Autor selbst verantwortlich bzw. wird er vermutlich vertraglich zugesichert haben, dass es sich um sein eigenes, geistiges Eigentum handelt.

Ganz tief bin ich bei solchen Geschichten nicht drin, kenne es eher aus dem TV-Bereich, aber letztlich wird J.C. dafür haften, oder die FuF, die dann wiederum Ansprüche ggü. J.C. stellen könnte.

Neben der juristischen und moralischen Verwerflichkeit, frage ich mich, wie dumm man eigentlich sein muss, um so etwas zu tun. 3 Klicks im Internet und alles fliegt auf, zu mal er davon ausgehen muss, dass Kati auch die FuF liest. In Verbindung mit dem Video hat sich die FuF da ein richtig faules, amateurhaftes Ei ins Nest gelegt.


----------



## Ansprechpartner (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Typisch Ami #q


----------



## Angler9999 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

arrgh der J.C schon wieder. Viele bezeichnen den ja als Proll. Nun das hier.
Geht gar nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Lass das mal Kati mit FuF bzw. dem Autoren regeln.

Danach mach ich wieder auf hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Stellfischrute*

Thema durch, machen die Beteiligten unter sich aus. 

Folgende Stellungnahme zum veröffentlichen kam dazu von Henning Stühring, Chefredakteur Fisch und Fang:
_Die Redaktion FISCH & FANG hat die Vorwürfe geprüft und auch John Chowns zu einer Stellungnahme aufgefordert. 

Das Ergebnis: 
Der Autor hat tatsächlich von Hans Kathmann Passagen übernommen. Dies geschah natürlich ohne Wissen der Redaktion. 
Die Konsequenz daraus: 
Künftig wird John Chowns nicht mehr als Autor für FISCH & FANG tätig sein, eine Entschuldigung an Hans Kathmann und ein Texthonorar für den Urheber des Artikels folgen. 


Beste Grüße

Henning Stühring
Chefredakteur FISCH & FANG_


Wir bedanken uns für die unkomplizierte und schnelle Klärung und wünschen den Kollegen bei FuF weiter gutes Schaffen.


----------

